# why not 1650s?



## Emir (Feb 2, 2021)

hi,
isn't mining about gpu power? as far as I've checked 1650 super on gaming benchmarks, has very good performance, is a fast one and has better performance than many other gpus like rx480, 570 and even 1060.
by the way it has low power draw (100) which is lower than many other gpus! lower power draw means less expenses, isn't it?
I really dont understand why it's not good and recommended for mining?! which gpu parameters are important in mining? I know memory matters but what else? CU, TMU, shading units ... ?


----------



## wolf (Feb 2, 2021)

Gaming performance ≠ mining performance. Despite perhaps gaming at around the same performance Polaris GPU's smash the 1650 super for mining.


----------



## Emir (Feb 3, 2021)

I know that, in fact I want to know which GPU parameters are considered as important in mining! what do GPUs like 580, 470, 1060, ... have that 1650s doesn't have?


----------



## ppn (Feb 3, 2021)

4Gb dag size not enough for ether. Same goes for 3050 that should be 30Mh/s half 3060Ti because of massive shader count and higher base memory clock, Gddr6x found in 3080 provides 70% more bandwidth but still only 50% hashing than 3070.

Why yes, 1650s costs now more than 2070s if one can be found at all.


----------



## Post Nut Clairvoyance (Feb 4, 2021)

I have a single 1650s mining kawpaw on NiceHash. Which ends up just under 35AUD a month. I know my electricity cost so I can do this, with more 1650s you can probably get away with more profit. The 1660/s/ti is so much better at mining just because of the dag size, if I try etahash it just errors out. For some reason NiceHash gives more than just mining kawpaw on nanopool AU with same hash rate. Only worring thing is they payout in satoshis and Bitcoin price has been high so amount of payout is reduced, and dunno if Bitcoin will go down.


----------



## Emir (Feb 4, 2021)

ppn said:


> 4Gb dag size not enough for ether. Same goes for 3050 that should be 30Mh/s half 3060Ti because of massive shader count and higher base memory clock, Gddr6x found in 3080 provides 70% more bandwidth but still only 50% hashing than 3070.
> 
> Why yes, 1650s costs now more than 2070s if one can be found at all.


it differs from country to country, in my country 1650s is much cheaper than 2070s in fact 2070s is 4x the price of 1650s!
do you know how can I limit the usage of gpu? I want to set it to use the 75-80 percent of its maximum power so that the gpu wouldn't get harmed and I would be able to use it for my works and gaming as well.
is it possible to achieve this just by lowering power draw by afterburner? how should I tune it to limit max power usage in percentage I want?



Post Nut Clairvoyance said:


> I have a single 1650s mining kawpaw on NiceHash. Which ends up just under 35AUD a month. I know my electricity cost so I can do this, with more 1650s you can probably get away with more profit. The 1660/s/ti is so much better at mining just because of the dag size, if I try etahash it just errors out. For some reason NiceHash gives more than just mining kawpaw on nanopool AU with same hash rate. Only worring thing is they payout in satoshis and Bitcoin price has been high so amount of payout is reduced, and dunno if Bitcoin will go down.


I'm mostly aiming to mine bitcoin and eth, 1660 is proper for both? what about 1660s, is it worthy enough to pay extra money for that?
and I'd like to know about 1060 if you have info about it because it's quite affordable for me and can be found here at almost more logical prices.
in fact saying that by price; here 1650s is cheapest hereafter 1060 costs a little more, then 1660 < rx 480 - 580 < 1660s < 2060 ... and 2060s which has a higher price.


----------



## Post Nut Clairvoyance (Feb 5, 2021)

YouTube for a recent YouTube video for research. From what I've seen the 8gb AMD cards(4/570, 4/580) in compute mode has >20mh/s under etahash, you should look up videos of 1660 hashrates and make comparison to 1660 based on their purchase price, unless you intend to keep them(personal use), in which case 1660 might be good choice.
Bitcoin mining? (LoL) 
As to whether the super is worth, again depends on your use. If you are going to have downtime gaming, the super is obviously significantly stronger card for the MSRP, so no bad product just bad price and check for yourself. In terms of efficiency both is similar, maybe 1660 is a bit better in this regard. but if 1660s is priced reasonably from 1660 and you intend to use them to game, no reason to cheap out.
3gb 1060 can be ignored for mining purposes. The 6gb 1060 I like to think of as 1650s strapped on larger memory buffer, again these are simple calculations, YouTube hashrates, and check vs. the price you can find it for.
ethererum is the profitable way to go, so grab a card with at least 6gb


----------

